# Win 386.swp



## Misi (22 Juni 2006)

Hallo Internet Gemeinde,

vor einigen Tagen habe ich ein Virenscan mit AntiVir gemacht. Es wurden zwar keine Viren gefunden, aber fünf Warnungen. Wortlaut: Die Datei C:/Windows/Win 386.swp kann nicht geöffnet werden. Wollte entsprechende Datei löschen, mit Fehlermeldun-Datei kann nicht gelöscht werden.
Frage: Wie gefährlich ist die Datei, wie kann sie doch noch gelöscht werden, sind immerhin 112 MB. Was ist zu tun.
Bedanke mich schon mal.

Tschüs
 Misi


----------



## SEP (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Win 386.swp*

Eigentlich ist das die Windows-Auslagerungsdatei und wird somit vom System benötigt.

Da das System übrigens ständig darauf zugreift, kann der Virenscanner sie nicht öffnen ...


----------



## technofreak (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Win 386.swp*

würde ich nicht empfehlen, sie zu löschen. Das ist die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows...

je nach Bedarf werden Programme und Daten aus dem Hauptspeicher dorthin ausgelagert

selbst bei sehr großem Hauptspeicher/Memory  wird ausgelagert


----------



## Stardust (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Win 386.swp*

Wie schon gesagt wurde, ist das die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows. Egal, wie groß der Arbeitsspeicher ist, sie wird trotzdem benötigt und angelegt.

Die einzige Mehode, sie loszuwerden, ist über die Systemsteuerung/System/Leistungsmerkmale/Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher

Hier "Es gelten benutzerdefinierte..." anklicken und "Maximum" auf 0 setzen

oder gleich "Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher deaktivieren (nicht empfohlen)" markieren, dann trotz Warnmeldungen alles bestätigen und den PC neu starten.

Aber: wie schon erwähnt: nicht empfohlen!


----------

